# Metal Dosing Cup for Portafilter



## IyliaG (Dec 30, 2016)

I wanted to purchase a dosing cup for my 58mm Portafilter. But most of the dosing cup out there are 56mm in size, there is no exact 58mm.

Will it work if I use 56mm dosing cup on a 58mm portafilter. Any of you have experience using them?

Thanks.


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

The Motta dosing cup works pretty well and fits my IMS 12/18g basket nicely.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

IyliaG said:


> I wanted to purchase a dosing cup for my 58mm Portafilter. But most of the dosing cup out there are 56mm in size, there is no exact 58mm.
> 
> Will it work if I use 56mm dosing cup on a 58mm portafilter. Any of you have experience using them?
> 
> Thanks.


 It shouldn't make that much of a difference, but the smaller ones might mean you need to distribute the coffee a bit more than others. Reckon it would be negligible though if you WDT in the basket.

I've used a super cheap 58mm cocoa shaker off eBay, the Niche cup and an Acacia dosing cup, all worked fine.

The Acacia one looks the nicest and is a decent fit in the basket, so not easy to knock out by mistake and the grounds go closer to the edge.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah but there not cheap, 😂


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

IyliaG said:


> I wanted to purchase a dosing cup for my 58mm Portafilter. But most of the dosing cup out there are 56mm in size, there is no exact 58mm.
> 
> Will it work if I use 56mm dosing cup on a 58mm portafilter. Any of you have experience using them?
> 
> Thanks.


 If you've never used one before, it's worth checking out the yogurt cup isle at the supermarket. You can cut out the bottom and see what typical dimensions work and don't work.

By the way, unlike our American brethren where perhaps the idea came from, I had difficulty finding an appropriate yogurt container at Sainsbury. They seem to come too slim and with thin plastic. For short and stout version, try a 150g Hazelnut Yogurt container at Sainsbury. For a larger and wider flaring one, try a 180g Muller rice pudding container, also at Sainsbury.

I'm sure there are others, but I found it surprising how most containers were unsuitable. If you don't mind looking funny, bring your portafilter so you can better judge size 😆

Edit: I think some people have had better luck down the dessert isle than the yoghurt isle:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/29765-portafilter-funnel/?do=embed


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Cuprajake - Well yes, but it's not like a consumable you would ever wear out. Can you imagine how many shots that would take! 😂

You can get one of the Chinese made cocoa shakers off eBay for £3, which worked just as well for me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

phario said:


> If you've never used one before, it's worth checking out the yogurt cup isle at the supermarket. You can cut out the bottom and see what typical dimensions work and don't work.
> 
> By the way, unlike our American brethren where perhaps the idea came from, I had difficulty finding an appropriate yogurt container at Sainsbury. They seem to come too slim and with thin plastic. For short and stout version, try a 150g Hazelnut Yogurt container at Sainsbury. For a larger and wider flaring one, try a 180g Muller rice pudding container, also at Sainsbury.
> 
> I'm sure there are others, but I found it surprising how most containers were unsuitable. If you don't mind looking funny, bring your portafilter so you can better judge size 😆


 You are looking in the wrong area. single fruit portion sizes....

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/Product/dole-peaches-in-juice-4x113g

something like those.


----------



## IyliaG (Dec 30, 2016)

islandlad said:


> The Motta dosing cup works pretty well and fits my IMS 12/18g basket nicely.


 Nice. Let me check it out. Thanks mate. I assume the basket is with ridge?


----------



## IyliaG (Dec 30, 2016)

phario said:


> If you've never used one before, it's worth checking out the yogurt cup isle at the supermarket. You can cut out the bottom and see what typical dimensions work and don't work.
> 
> By the way, unlike our American brethren where perhaps the idea came from, I had difficulty finding an appropriate yogurt container at Sainsbury. They seem to come too slim and with thin plastic. For short and stout version, try a 150g Hazelnut Yogurt container at Sainsbury. For a larger and wider flaring one, try a 180g Muller rice pudding container, also at Sainsbury.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Pario, that is innovative. I do have friends have done that, but towards the extent of bringing along your portafilter works better 😆. Never bothered to browse through yogurt at the supermarket because Im Vegan. But Thanks for the tips.


----------



## IyliaG (Dec 30, 2016)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Cuprajake - Well yes, but it's not like a consumable you would ever wear out. Can you imagine how many shots that would take! 😂
> 
> You can get one of the Chinese made cocoa shakers off eBay for £3, which worked just as well for me.


 I Wil look into that. Thanks mate.


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

IyliaG said:


> Nice. Let me check it out. Thanks mate. I assume the basket is with ridge?


 12/18g IMS Gaggia basket is ridgeless.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Sainsbury do shiny pinkish/goldish paper cups "Sainsburys Home 10 paper cups 250ml". Bottom cut out of one of them works really well. Also have you considered aliexpress chinesium? Eg https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001193312851.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.38b893d7EVWkaP&algo_pvid=fbd592c1-1782-4e7a-9ba7-42f8a91212d4&algo_expid=fbd592c1-1782-4e7a-9ba7-42f8a91212d4-4&btsid=0b0a050115973143312288847e56e8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Probably even cheaper versions available this was just the first I found with 58mm option.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

grumpyjag said:


> Sainsbury do shiny pinkish/goldish paper cups "Sainsburys Home 10 paper cups 250ml". Bottom cut out of one of them works really well. Also have you considered aliexpress chinesium? Eg https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001193312851.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.38b893d7EVWkaP&algo_pvid=fbd592c1-1782-4e7a-9ba7-42f8a91212d4&algo_expid=fbd592c1-1782-4e7a-9ba7-42f8a91212d4-4&btsid=0b0a050115973143312288847e56e8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> Probably even cheaper versions available this was just the first I found with 58mm option.


 Would be keen to hear people's experiences with these.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@phario - Typically are very thick walled and go too deep into the basket. Likely to need a extra stir after removing.

More expensive ones are thinner and project less, or like the Decent don't actually sit within the basket at all so avoid this issue.

YMMV though, some people really like them and some don't get the same results.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

IyliaG said:


> I wanted to purchase a dosing cup for my 58mm Portafilter. But most of the dosing cup out there are 56mm in size, there is no exact 58mm.
> 
> Will it work if I use 56mm dosing cup on a 58mm portafilter. Any of you have experience using them?
> 
> Thanks.


 Is it 56mm internal diameter? If so, that'll be a 58mm fit.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I use something like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Powder-Precision-Dosing-Cup-for-Grinder-Accessory/372935108555?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

fits neatly under the spout of a Sage grinder on top of a small set of scales. There are loads of options available on ebay at various price points.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @phario - Typically are very thick walled and go too deep into the basket. Likely to need a extra stir after removing.
> 
> More expensive ones are thinner and project less, or like the Decent don't actually sit within the basket at all so avoid this issue.
> 
> YMMV though, some people really like them and some don't get the same results.


 Speaking of Decent - This looks suspiciously similar https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Aluminum-Intelligent-Espresso-Machine/dp/B07PLBCSDL/ref=pd_lpo_201_t_2/258-7765857-9414519?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07PLBCSDL&pd_rd_r=1d1eb0fe-843f-4bdc-ab7b-d342bf81126a&pd_rd_w=uZG6M&pd_rd_wg=WqwJ8&pf_rd_p=7b8e3b03-1439-4489-abd4-4a138cf4eca6&pf_rd_r=C6YJDCPY7H3BCVE79X6Y&psc=1&refRID=C6YJDCPY7H3BCVE79X6Y

Lol. One of the reviews keeps saying decent while describing this followed by "I mean the adjective!!!"


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

grumpyjag said:


> Speaking of Decent - This looks suspiciously similar https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Aluminum-Intelligent-Espresso-Machine/dp/B07PLBCSDL/ref=pd_lpo_201_t_2/258-7765857-9414519?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07PLBCSDL&pd_rd_r=1d1eb0fe-843f-4bdc-ab7b-d342bf81126a&pd_rd_w=uZG6M&pd_rd_wg=WqwJ8&pf_rd_p=7b8e3b03-1439-4489-abd4-4a138cf4eca6&pf_rd_r=C6YJDCPY7H3BCVE79X6Y&psc=1&refRID=C6YJDCPY7H3BCVE79X6Y
> 
> Lol. One of the reviews keeps saying decent while describing this followed by "I mean the adjective!!!"


 Ordered one of these last weekend with an expected delivery date of late August/early September. Will post further when it arrives and it gets a test!


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

PeterJG57 said:


> Ordered one of these last weekend with an expected delivery date of late August/early September. Will post further when it arrives and it gets a test!


 Be warned, mine took ~2 months to arrive. It was admittedly peak lockdown/disruption though. Still, worth the wait especially since the discounted QC-failed unit I purchased seems entirely defect-free 😀.


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

islandlad said:


> Be warned, mine took ~2 months to arrive. It was admittedly peak lockdown/disruption though. Still, worth the wait especially since the discounted QC-failed unit I purchased seems entirely defect-free 😀.


 Thank you for the 'heads up' islandland. However, has it's upside - coffee 'package' arrivals get spaced out leading to fewer questions!


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

PeterJG57 said:


> Thank you for the 'heads up' islandland. However, has it's upside - coffee 'package' arrivals get spaced out leading to fewer questions!


 Not coffee but relevant


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

PeterJG57 said:


> Thank you for the 'heads up' islandland. However, has it's upside - coffee 'package' arrivals get spaced out leading to fewer questions!


 Actually arrived yesterday (Tuesday) and first use this morning. So, 9-days order to delivery!

Decided to invest in a funnel as have had a few 'ground coffee everywhere' moments with the Niche dosing cup into portafilter when a particularly fluffy grind. First experience of grinding direct into portafilter via funnel very positive - absolutely no clumping (currently on Coffee Compass Hill & Valley Espresso blend) and looks much more even than when dispensed to portafilter via dosing cup. Then a quick stir with my WDT before levelling and tamping. Extraction seems more even to me, so pleased I took the punt!


----------

